# Pivot Table Book Data Help



## rob74 (May 19, 2010)

Hey, if someone could help me out with this I would greatly appreciate it.  I just purchased "Pivot Table Data Crunching for Excel 2007" and I haven't had any luck opening any data files on this website.  They are all zipped and unzipping them I keep getting an error.  Has anyone else had this problem?  Please help, I would like to get the data set to practice with.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Derek Brown (May 24, 2010)

I cannot guarantee that I can find an answer but, to help, could you say what the error message says, which software is being used to unzip and whether you are using XP, Vista, Windows 7 etc., please.


----------



## rob74 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to help.  I am using the newest version of Winzip, a Corel product on a Windows 7 platform.  The error message says the file may be corrupt due to a loss in bytes.  The unzipped program should have 122766 and the file has only 122760.

Thank you for your time.

Robert


----------



## Derek Brown (May 25, 2010)

I have just downloaded the zip file to both a Windows XP and a Windows 7 machine and can extract the files on both without any problem.
However, I wonder if the problem is because you are using other software to unzip the file.
In both test cases, the file was downloaded and saved/shown as a "zipped folder". All I had to do was right mouse-click the folder and select "Extract".


----------

